# Mane Growth [before and after PICS!]



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow! Good job. It's really coming along


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

thats nice progress. in the winter, i will keep my horses manes braided so the hair doesnt get broke by ice or whatever, and man! my palamino bella's mane must of grown 3 inches! (sorry i don't have pic right now :/)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't have any progress pics, but my process goes a bit like this:

Assess the length of the mane.
Wash thoroughly to get any dirt out of the roots.

Then...

Shave the ****** off with clippers!

*

I'm a hogged mane fan, myself :]


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Let's see.....January and late June:

I've been using MTG on him since March or April, I believe.


----------



## xan2303 (Jul 14, 2010)

AnnaLover said:


> I made a thread for this on HGS.. but maybe you guys will enjoy it too? *Please share your mane or tail growth pics too!*
> 
> When I got Penny, she had just grown out her mane after she rubbed it off in one section. I keep her mane braided now because she gets sooo sweaty when it's down. I took it out today to redo it and it was wet from just hosing her down so it was straight and HOLY COW it's grown! I got her last October and the before pic is from then.
> 
> ...


u have a really pretty horse!!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks!  and thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I must say I love your horse! Love her color! Pretty Penny lol


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Aw thanks


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That's great! Looking really nice now. Even though I personally prefer keeping my horse's mane's short, I have to say that it suits your horse. :grin:


----------



## xxbntxx (Jan 21, 2009)

Your horse is gorgeous and her mane looks great now, Well done!
I have just got my new horse and his mane is very short and im going to be growing his so i will add some before and after pics soon


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks guys and good luck xxbntxx!


----------



## klutzygirl234 (May 23, 2010)

She is beautiful


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I don't have any progress pics, but my process goes a bit like this:
> 
> Assess the length of the mane.
> Wash thoroughly to get any dirt out of the roots.
> ...


haha agreed! Makes things so much easier..


----------



## xxbntxx (Jan 21, 2009)

Each to their own but i am not a fan of hogged mane, I love a long flowing mane


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ definitely agreed!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

LOL I love hogged manes, but its not acceptable in the arab show world. 
Dang.


----------



## helovesus (Jul 15, 2010)

do you leave the manes to grow by themselves? or do you put something on them?
because we had to cut my pony's mane in a 6 inch section because she rubbed it off and had rain rot  and I was wondering if you put something on it


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

helovesus, nope I just keep it braided when it gets hot out and because it's always in braids I hardly ever brush it.

btw- Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos (Oct 11, 2009)

I love long manes, but I think some horses can pull off the hogged mane and look great! Definately much easier to maintain, anyways :roll:


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely looking manes! 

Oh, I am a huge fan of long manes! My friend told me she just pulled her gelding's BEAUTIFUL mane, and I literally choked on air. Not a fan of the short or hogged manes, but they are SO much easier to take care of, I'll give ya that!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I tend to be fairly breed specific when it comes to manes - your mare can pull it off, being a thinner straight mane it looks good, but my Paint filly got hers pulled and I'm STILL not happy with it - I'm seriously considering hogging it. It's so thick, and I don't do pulled manes (I have Arabs remember?!) so now I've messed up a section.

Long manes on Arabs all the time, although I did hog my gelding's mane when he pulled half of it out! He had a hideous mane for an Arab anyway!

She looks good, fantastic growth!


----------

